# Sick child help



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

I consider myself very very lucky in that my son, who is just a bit past seven, has never had an illness that included vomiting until today. However, today he's been making up for lost time. Does anyone have any tips for getting vomit and the smell of vomit out of a mattress, the couch, and the carpet? I'm hoping regular laundering will take care of the sheets and blanket and his clothes and all.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I've had good luck with oxi-clean in the washer for pukey bedding,line dry if at all possible, on matresses scoop up all you can, sprinkle on baking soda, let set for 24 hours, vacuum up and then spray with a bit of vinegar/water/lavendar mix. I use the same procedure for the carpets and furniture. Borax also works well on matresses, but I usually use the baking soda. be sure to let it set. After everything is vacuumed and sprayed and dry, I then spray with lysol "just in case". This works for us for all kinds of puke/potty accidents. Good luck!!!


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh, I almost forgot, IF I have a puke stain after using the above procedure, I use about two tablespoons of oxi-clean in a quart jar with hot water, pour over stain slowly, cover with a towel until dry, usually by the next day, then vacuum again. So sorry, it's not a quick and simple clean up.

Tilly


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Ah well, it didn't seem something that would be quick & simple. Borax & Oxi-clean just went on the shopping list. Thank you very much.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I agree with Tilly. That's what I do, though I probably lean more to borax than baking soda. Oxi-clean is imperative in a house with a kid. ; ) (or animals, or husbands....)

As a helpful hint for sickdays... and it happens to us all. Get a few of the little scented trashbags, small size is perfect. Use one to line a large bowl, or small trashcan and keep it right with the kid, on the couch or on the bed. The scented trashbag 'masks' the odor, which can help avoid throwing up that comes from throwing up... (Two of my three have that reaction). When one episode is over, tie the bag off quickly, replace it with another, much less 'scent' reaction. (I travel as the highschool band head chaperone and with 100 teens on two buses, motion sickness is inevitable. So is "sympathy vomiting". When I discovered the scented small bag trick, it has been a life-saver~!

Good luck on the clean up!


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a touchy digestive system. I find that a plastic dishpan works well as a bedside container, with plastic bag liners.

I have found that Celestial Seasonings Sleepytime tea helps calm my stomach. It has chamomile, spearmint, and other good things in it, and NO caffeine. It's good hot or cold. I usually put some honey in it, but it's not really necessary to sweeten it.

If you can get the puked-on items into the sunshine after you clean them, sometimes that will help remove the smell.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Oxi-clean is magic! Thanks all!


----------

